# Ati - Nvidia



## eagle (14. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte eine neue grafikkarte anschafen.
weiss nun nicht recht ob ich eine x1800xt oder eine 7800gtx zulegen soll.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit den treibern der geräte gemacht?
rein auf dem papier würde ich die ati nehmen, nützt mir aber nichts, wenn die treiber das nicht so doll tun.

danke für alle antworten

ps: arbeite noch mit opgengl programmen, wie siehts mit ati und opgengl aus?


----------



## chmee (14. November 2005)

OpenGL  bei ATI und Nvidia inzwischen sauber..

Und die Treiber laufen bei Beiden richtig sauber, bieten alle normalsterblichen
Einstellungen, und zu Beiden Herstellern existieren gepatchte/gehackte Treiber,
die Dinge freischalten und/oder schneller sind.
ATI - Omega etc..
Nvidia - NGo etc..
(Bei http://www.guru3d.com)

Letztlich sollte Dich zum Programmieren interessieren, welche ShaderLanguage Du
benötigst..

Noch einmal --> ATI oder Nvidia ist inzwischen eine persönliche oder politische Entscheidung
gerade in der von Dir anvisierten Preislage ist es egal..

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (15. November 2005)

Hi.

Habe mit beiden Marken gute Erfahrungen gehabt, die Eine ist da gut, die Andere da, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.

Ich habe jetzt ne X700 von Ati. Läuft super. Vorher hatt Ich ne GeForce 4Ti 4200 lief auch gut (von Nvidia).


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (16. November 2005)

Wenn du überlegst Linux zu verwenden, solltest du zu nVidia greifen, da ist der Treibersupport sehr viel besser. Ansonsten les dir einfach mal ein paar Vergleichstests durch.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Alexander12 (16. November 2005)

Hier habe Ich Mal gesucht.

Hier 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. November 2005)

Wie zuvor schon erwaehnt wurde ist auch das genutzte Betriebssystem eine Entscheidungshilfe. Denn wenn Du unter Linux mit einer ATI 3D-Beschleunigung haben willst kann das umstaendlich bis unmoeglich werden. Mit nVidia ist man da auf der sichereren Seite.
Nutzt Du nur Windows (oder auch Linux kannst dort aber auf 3D-Beschleunigung verzichten) kann es Dir eigentlich egal sein, da wuerde ich dann auch zur Lektuere diverser Performancetests raten und dann nach Preis/Leistung entscheiden.

Und ich moechte Dich abschliessend auch noch bitten Dich zukuenftig an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## Alexander12 (16. November 2005)

Hi.

Dan kann Ich mich auch nur wieder anschließen. Denn Wenn du Windows nutzt, dann geh auf Preis/Leistung, denn wie chmee ja schon gesagt hat, bei diesen Karten ist es egal... 

Es gibt meines wissens kein Spiel, dass die 7800gtx auch nur annähernd zu 50% auslastet.

Für die übermenschlichen hat ja Gott SLI erfunden..

Die Ati1800xt soll ja aber noch besser sein als 2 7800gtx zusammen und übertaktet..


MfG Alexander12


----------

